# No matter how long you've been plowing ....



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just seems when a bigger storm is coming you sit and watch the same forecast over and over, to see if they will make a mistake or some little change.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Isn't that the truth. You're hoping the total's will go down but in the end they always seem to go back up. Ours just went up a bit for overnight.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I want it to go up, I want to hit the 6'' triggers on some of my driveways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1548125 said:


> I want it to go up, I want to hit the 6'' triggers on some of my driveways.


Why?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

More cash..

Also, CHARACTER LIMIT


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Some of us arent seasonal


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been doing this way to long and still wait up to see the lastest model runs. I should be laying down or taking a nap but I can't. Than its to late to lay down. Time to go out!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

We fired all weathermen in Chicago. We have one boring seaaon all year. No such thing as snow. So nome of us watch anything anymore.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Yup, so true...just watched one channel at 5, another at 530 and the next one at 6 just to see the differences in forecasts..saying as much as 15 inches in my area..I'd be happy with 5 inches, and have it be done snowing by 4am so I only have to plow my commercials once...lol


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

exactly , it really becomes almost comical. Provoking mirth and amusement for us .

Was wondering if snow a bad four letter word up in NY too like it is here ?

we have a clown here named Glenn Hurricane Schwartz...............................









And we just got some new blood last summer from Tampa...........................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What ever happened to the weather chick from state collage?


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

No doubt Grandview! I will take the 1"-4" all day


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*we bill by the inch , more snow , more dough .

and a few seasonals for risk management :laughing:*


----------

